

Masterworks for One and All - msabalau
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/29/arts/design/museums-mull-public-use-of-online-art-images.html?ref=todayspaper

======
ckluis
I love the idea of public museums donating high-quality scans of their artwork
to the public via the internet.

